

AWS CloudWatch logs for humans - juanriaza
https://github.com/jorgebastida/awslogs

======
mirceal
that's pretty awesome. I am still surprised how much the experience of using
cloudwatch logs sucks. On so many levels: from installing the cloudwatch log
agent on a box, limits on pushing logs, forcing you to pass in the
sequenceToken for every call, don't even get me started on the aws console
"experience". the only real advantage is the price point, but I guess that's
because of the features (or the lack) they have.

It's nice to see creative workarounds like this.

~~~
ipedrazas
Well, that's what DevOps do, right? it's not about all teh bullshit you read
on the Internet, it's about making AWSome tools like this one.

I would not describe it as a "creative workaround"...

~~~
mirceal
btw, I don't buy into the "Devops" hype.

Devops, like Agile should die. When you're building something if operations is
something you push to later stages and you bring in a "devops" person you've
already lost (and in the process crippled whatever you were hoping to build
there)

